# ملف تعليمي لبرنامج Multisim 9



## محمدالقبالي (1 مارس 2009)

في الرابط التالي ملف تعليمي للبرنامج الشهير Multisim 9

http://www.2shared.com/file/4978718/9db311f5/Multisim9_tutorials.html

:84:​


----------



## مازن السيد (1 مارس 2009)

جزيت الخير يا بطل
ملف اضافى رابطه بالموضوع التالى:
Electronics Workbench Multisim 9
_http://carsnology.blogspot.com/2008/09/electronics-workbench-multisim-9.html_


----------



## abed100 (4 مارس 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير وارجو ان ترسل الملف الى ال***** الخاص abedof*************


----------



## mnci (8 سبتمبر 2009)

multisim

AllAboutCircuits


----------



## kly73 (12 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ياريت السريل نمبر للبرنامج


----------



## صقر البيداء (17 سبتمبر 2009)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## Multisim9 (23 سبتمبر 2009)

تمام
.............................................................................................................................


----------



## center.sara (1 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مشكورين والله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## ناصرالصديق (1 مايو 2010)

جارى التحمييييييييييييل 

ونتمنى الاستفاده من الملف


----------



## شوربجى (2 نوفمبر 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## eng nb (2 نوفمبر 2010)

لو تفضلتم مش عارفة احمل من الينكات المذكورة وانا فعلا محتاجة ملف تعليمى لملتيزم 9 او 10 او 11

ربى يبارك فيكم


----------

